# Raymond Weil Freelancer Day Date.



## mavi (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi to all members and all at R.L.T. First of all I am (as of yesterday) a new member and looking forward to some interesting and informative discusions on something we all love--------watches. My user name is Mavi, (pronounced Marvee). It's Turkish for Blue which is now my country of residence. I am English and even at 62 I have a very keen eye for detail especially on watch faces. This leads me to the forum topic. A recent purchase (and not a fake as so often happens here in Turkey) is a beautiful Raymond Weil Freelancer Day Date, model # 2720-ST-20001. WOW !!!!! this watch is quite plain but really pushes all the right buttons, well done to the design team in Geneve Switzerland, But hey guys------ shouldn't there be five minutes between the hour batons. To all those lovers of detail out there, punch in the model number and bring up the photo. Look at the hour markers each side and above the day window. Count the minutes/half minutes between 12--1--and 2 , likewise on the other side of the day window at 12--11 and 10. You will find five and a half minutes in one sector and four and a half in the other. Again, likewise on the other side. They have placed the one o-clock and eleven o-clock batons away from the day window to make it look better. Can they do that ????? Not in my book. I think they would have been better putting a short baton (as at twelve) at the one and eleven positions. This bastardisation (is that a word)of time on such an expensive,good looking and prestigious brand of watch is a shame to say the least. I have looked at other watches of the same model in the shop of purchase and they are all the same. Had I noticed at the time of purchase my choice would have been different. The watch is now 5weeks old. The shop is willing to change it for a different model but I have been in contact with R.W. in Geneve and I await an answer. R.W. agents in Istanbul have been very very helpfull as have the shop of purchase so no complaints on that front. I've read recently in a forum on the internet of this model not keeping good time. Here's a theory for those people. If you adjust and set the watch at five to-- or-- ten to the hour using the main baton markers, you will be thirty seconds out. Likewise at five past and ten past. Is this the time keeping error that the owners are taking of ? Has anyone else noticed this manufacturing fault ? Here's a last and very serious thought. If the Apollo 13 crew had been using a Freelancer for that last burn, would thet have got back. Many thanks for reading my first contact with you all and I look forward to hearing from anyone else with a keen eye. Mavi in sunny Turkey.


----------



## ADY (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Mavi. Any chance of a photo of the Freelancer!


----------



## mavi (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes Ady, I will try and get a photo of the Raymond Weil Freelancer posted on the forum. It could take a few days with a litle help from someone with a digital brain. I'm still firmly embeded in my analogue world. I'm hoping more people read my story look on the internet at photo's of this watch and pass comments re' the face geometry.There should be 30 degrees between the hour batons, not 33 and 27 as they have done e. Anyway i'm off for a lesson on posting photo's on the forum, bye for now. Mavi.


----------



## mavi (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Ady

Tried to post a photo but for some reason won't let me - maybe something to do with Turkey. You should be able to see a photo on the internet. Its the day/date model of the Freelancer with the large day window at the top.

Best Regards

Mavi


----------



## B_Man (Jul 18, 2012)

A simple google search came up withe pictures of the watch, it certainly is an odd design choice.


----------



## mavi (Aug 4, 2012)

Latest update on Raymond Weil Freelancer day date face problem is-: They accept that a problem exists on the face and it will be addressed in the near future. I've asked to be kept informed so as to be first in line for a geometrically correct face. No jokes please gentlemen.I must say i've been treated with open arms and great understanding all the way through this problem but I still can't set the watch for correct time at five to and five past the hour using the main batons. Over to you Raymond Weil. Once again i'll keep you posted as to the outcome. Best regards to all, Mavi.


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

My RW Freelancer, its the self wind mechanical version.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

W E L C O M E ! !

But...,

I still don't understand, if you have as you say,* "... a very keen eye for detail especially on **watch faces**." * I can't believe you would purchase this in the first place! How could you not have noticed this esp with "having a very keen eye"?

That is just WRONG and it would bug the crap outta me! That's the button it pushes on me!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Take the Weil back and get the Tissot:










Comes in stainless with a black or white dial and a leather strap or bracelet as well. Oh yeah... and save some money and get a better looking watch.


----------



## mavi (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi to you all on the forum, I've not been around for a while and was amazed to see all the replies re' The Raymond Weil Freelancer day date. Many thanks for the photo Benzowner,yeh that's the blighter! I couldn't post a photo myself due to (I think) restrictions in Turkey. WHY!!!! Anyway I seem to have "Bugged the crap" outta Mr Mechanical Alarm with my choice of watch and not so keen eyes. We all make mistakes and because I like the overall design,I decided to stick with it and trust the manufacturer to put things right.My last E Mail to Raymond Weil assured me that a new face will be available soon and they will contact me in the near future. I still await an e mail to that end. Good advice re' the Tissot day date, Mech Alarm, and guess what----five minutes between the hour batons puts a smile on my face!!! Once again guys I'll keep you informed of any news and thanks to ---- Benzowner, Mecanical Alarm,Ady and B-Man for your replies.

A request------ Get searching because I haven't found it yet. I'm in the market for my last and most expensive watch,here's the criteria.Omega sharkproof stainless bracelet.Quartz or Kinetic type Movement.Must have day and date function.Digital display or a combination digi analogue.Water resist to 300 metres or above.Backlight would be good. A known manufacturer. Shiny shiny stainless bling thing that keeps deadly accurate time. Good luck and bye for now , Mavi.


----------

